# Brown Kraft Paper instead of Pink Butcher Paper?



## samcanadian (May 27, 2020)

I've just come into a big roll of natural unbleached, FDA approved Kraft paper and I'm wondering if I'll be able to wrap my meat with this?

This is the product I've been given, and I'm wondering how much different it will react to heat and moisture than the traditional "Pink" butcher paper.









						Butcher Paper Roll - Unbleached, 36
					

Cover tables or wrap deli items. Natural kraft color for wrapping steaks and chops. 40 lb. virgin butcher paper. Low sulfur. Near neutral pH. FDA compliant. Use with 36" Stainless Steel Paper Cutter .ULINE offers over 38,500 boxes, plastic poly bags, mailing tubes, warehouse supplies and bubble...




					www.uline.ca
				





Natural kraft color for wrapping steaks and chops.
40 lb. virgin butcher paper.
Low sulfur. Near neutral pH.
FDA compliant.
It would appear that the only thing I might have to worry about this paper is whether or not it would be able to withstand moisture like Pink paper would, as I'm not sure it's a 100% match.  Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## TNJAKE (May 27, 2020)

That will be fine as long as its unwaxed


----------



## samcanadian (May 27, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> That will be fine as long as its unwaxed


Any concern about it getting soggy and falling apart/setting on fire?


----------



## forktender (May 28, 2020)

samcanadian said:


> Any concern about it getting soggy and falling apart/setting on fire?


No more than the pink paper.


----------

